# Modify Dualit CCG2 grinder for finer grind



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

I've recently been given a Dualit CCG2 burr grinder which, unfortunately and typically, suffers from the same grinding problem as other Dualit models - it doesn't grind beans finely enough. Seeing as I only had a blade grinder before, I see any type of burr grinder as a step up the ladder to coffee greatness. So I've been grinding to the finest setting in the Dualit and then finishing it off with a few seconds in the blade grinder. Not ideal but any port in a storm.

I've been reading about people modifying their Dualit grinders to produce a finer grind but the CCG2 is never mentioned. The closest to it is the 75015, which appears to be identical in looks to the CCG2. I'm just wondering if anyone else here tried modifying a CCG2?


----------



## melikecoffee (Oct 9, 2017)

I have had my Dualit CCG2 for just over 18 months and it worked ok with a cafetiere and making filter coffee in my old Krups (circa 1995) but after recently purchasing a Rancilio Silvia I quickly noticed that the grind was nowhere near fine enough. So I searched the web and found some articles decribing the mods to 75015 machines and found the operation relatively simple. In some of the articles it discusses removing the timer knob and ripping the guts of the machine out of the case. As it turned out both actions were unnecessary. All that is required is to remove the hopper and the top burr. Then turn the machine upside down and buried deep are two screws holding the top on. They are Torx T10 screws, I bought a long reach T10 from Amazon (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01FL895LU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Next gently prise open the top cover from the back edge and push forward to remove. The web articles shows pictures describing the removal of the top outer ring, it was white in colour but mine was black, (I marked the position of mine prior to removal. Once removed you need to turn it back a couple of notches to fine the grind. I went through this procedure a few times and my final setting was about 6 notches but be careful not to run the machine without beans as the burrs will touch.

It's an improvement but a new grinder is probably going to be on my wishlist.

Hope this helps anyone with the same issue.


----------



## jmzhow (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the intel, I'm going to give this a bash.

Had been reading about the Dualit 75015 hack as it looks just like the CCG2 but then when you get to take it apart Dulit have changed the design to further make the screws more inaccessible. the long torx driver is needed.


----------

